# Cost to install dropped ceiling tile???



## timthetoolman (Oct 5, 2007)

Can someone please help me out with this one. I'm in the wisconsin area and i want to know is there a formula to bid installing 2' X 4' grid ceiling tile? Such as like dollar a square foot er something? I have done few, but have never placed a bid on this type of job. Help Me!


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I would bid according to your owned preferred labour rate:

time you estimated to complete the job * $$ per hour you want to get

like many thing: there is always difference in bids... this formula seems most reasonable to you and the home owner...


----------



## jscholl411 (May 8, 2006)

I did a ceiling for a friend and the total ceiling cost about $200 for the grid and $300 for the tiles and It was about 6 hours to do. So I just charged labor plus the materials and came up with the price.....


----------



## pjpjpjpj (Aug 31, 2006)

Make sure you clarify what kind of tiles, too. There's a WIIIIIDE range of prices and quality and styles out there....


----------



## easttndrywallman (Jun 9, 2008)

usually we get $1.00-$1.50 per square foot depending on difficulty of installation the more it is cut up the more it is and we do alot of ceilings i would definately recommend using a rotary laser it will really speed it up so u make more money


----------

